# Radioactive Crappie



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

So... I've caught a lot of crappie, but I've never seen one like this... I caught it a couple days ago in Utah Lake. Bright blue/green patch on only one side. :jaw:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

He was probably just out paint balling with his friends. 

That's a curious mark for sure. Wonder what really did cause it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

brfisherman17 said:


> So... I've caught a lot of crappie, but I've never seen one like this... I caught it a couple days ago in Utah Lake. Bright blue/green patch on only one side. :jaw:


First off, I dispute the fact that it came from Utah Lake. It only has two eyes and they're on each side of it's head. Crappie from Utah lake generally have 7 eyes. 2 on one side and 5 on the other along with a double tail. I say this picture is photoshopped.... ;-)


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*The real question is how did it taste?*


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As long as it doesn't glow in the dark it is OK to eat.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's really neat!

(They're snorting glow sticks, these days. All the new age fish are doing it.)


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

All the radioactive Japanease debris my crew and I have picked up over the last three years has not seemed to hurt us either. Now all that tuna we have been eating swimming in that water and eating all those mercury laden bait fish may be another matter.-O,-


----------

